# Transmission Noise w/ Video



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If it gets louder the faster you drive it sounds more like a wheel bearing than a transmission issue.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's no wheel bearing.

Does it change with RPM or just speed?

I've had a bad (internal) transmission output bearing that sounded about like that...

Here's a similar noise from an Acura.





Anyway, the transmission is covered under the 5 year/100K powertrain warranty. There's no way in heck they can't hear that noise, so go ahead and take it to a dealer.


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, it increases with road speed. It is present in all gears, audible in the cabin with all windows up and over 20MPH. It's there whether you are accelerating, decelerating, coasting with the clutch in, etc. I changed the oil in the transmission today with Valvoline Synchromesh MTF. It is a GL4 rated full synthetic manual transmission fluid. The noise was there before I changed the fluid. I was hoping that the original fluid was toast and a fresh fill would help it. Now I'm worried about the warranty because I changed the fluid.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Does the noise go away if you swerve left or right? And not small swerves they have to be kind of hard and at around 35 40 mph. And do you feel any vibration in the clutch pedal or shifter when driving?

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

No, no change when swerving. I already tried that. I was REALLY hoping it was a hub. But I think the noise is too high pitched to be a wheel hub. No clutch vibration, and no shifter vibration.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Well then it is more than likely the input shaft bearing or the rear support bearing on the input shaft.....make an appt.....

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Do you think I'll get the shaft from having changed the fluid? Like I said I used Valvoline Synchromesh MTF. It is a GL4-rated, full-synthetic MTF. Unless they test it, they'd probably never know except for the shiny spot on the engine cradle from me wiping off fluid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Omen87 said:


> Do you think I'll get the shaft from having changed the fluid? Like I said I used Valvoline Synchromesh MTF. It is a GL4-rated, full-synthetic MTF. Unless they test it, they'd probably never know except for the shiny spot on the engine cradle from me wiping off fluid.


The only way they will know is if you tell them or they send it off for analysis. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

How long ago did you switch your transmission fluid to valvoline synchromesh? When did you first notice the noise?


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

I noticed the noise a couple weeks ago. But yesterday was the first chance I had to take a look. Which is when I changed the fluid. I dropped the car off this morning. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Omen87, 

Please keep us posted on your repair. If you need assistance, let us know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Omen87,
> 
> Please keep us posted on your repair. If you need assistance, let us know.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Erica. They've already called me once trying to tell me they couldn't hear it. I basically told them to try again.


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, just heard from the dealer. They refuse to hear a noise. I'm just going to pick it up, tell them to shove it, and take it somewhere else.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

......uhhh...that's a pretty obvious sound...


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Did you show them the video you made? Maybe they are just driving it and not the same test you did.


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't show them. It is easy to hear when driving. I took it to another dealer. They heard it. I've got a rental and it's being taken care of. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> ......uhhh...that's a pretty obvious sound...


Isn't that the truth. That's a pretty horrible sound!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, I just heard from the second dealer that I took it to. Guess what? My car is getting a new transmission! GM has already approved the warranty and I've got a nice rental Toyota Tacoma. So a big shout out to Jim Clark Chevrolet in Junction City, KS! Also, a big f*** you to Conklin Cars in Salina, KS!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good luck - hope they get the replacement in in short order. As the transmissions are built in Austria, several others that have had to have their manuals replaced has taken quite a bit of time.


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

They told me it's coming from Lansing, and should be here around the end of the week or first of next week. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How is that Tacoma? Guzzling up gas? lol good to hear they took care of you.


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Pretty bad, lol. Rated for 16mpg in town. Otherwise it's a really nice truck. It's a 4.0 V6 with a 5 speed auto and 4x4. But I can live with it for a bit considering I'm not paying for a $1900 transmission and $800 or so in labor.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Omen87

I'm very happy to read that the second dealer was able to find the issue and to repair it under warranty! :yahoolease let me (or Erica) know if you ever need our assistance by sending us a private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi Omen87
> 
> I'm very happy to read that the second dealer was able to find the issue and to repair it under warranty! :yahoolease let me (or Erica) know if you ever need our assistance by sending us a private message.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jackie. GM Customer Care is probably going to hear about Conklin from me. It's just ridiculous that they could not diagnose this problem. They basically told me the car was fine and sent me on my way. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

same thing my eco 6mt did and took me 2 dealers and 2 months to get a new transmission! man I am hoping that problem is fixed in the new transmission and doesn't happen when the warranty expires


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Omen87

I am so sorry that you had such a negative experience at you first dealer. You can send me a private message if you are interested in submitting a dealer complaint. I can submit that for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I got my car back on Thursday. Good as new. Brand new 6-speed transmission installed at no cost to me. They received the transmission on Monday 8/29. Took them a little longer than I expected to get it replaced. But I'd rather them take longer and do it right than rush it and me have to take it back for more issues. The noise is gone, it shifts great.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Omen87, 

I am glad to hear your concerns have been resolved. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Did they put a new clutch in, too?


----------

